# Van insurance



## Gary Detailin' (May 5, 2016)

I've just had my van insurance cancled by AXA as they over looked the fact that I declared my job as a Car Valeter and they don't cover any form of motor trades.

My problem is, I now can't find anyone who will insure me as I have a water tank installed. One company even asked to see a certificate of installation! Even the tank manufacturer has never heard of that one! 
I'm now left uninsured and effectively out of business... 


Can anyone recomended a insurance company? Or it there any other suggestions? (Only option left really is denial, what water tank?) But if rather be upfront.

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can also look at this for you. As long as the tank is baffled and fixed, it isn't a problem with most of our insurers.

We can also potentially look at Motor Trade policy, depending on the types and values of cars you work on, it _may_ be a cost effective alternative.

Our number is in my signature.

Cheers


----------

